
APPLE announces a $2500 bonus. - yazr
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-17/apple-is-said-to-give-employees-2-500-bonuses-after-new-tax-law
======
dang
It breaks the Hacker News guidelines to editorialize article titles like that,
so please don't.

